# Kids outdoor fair @ LCSA



## shortbox11 (Oct 12, 2003)

Its that time of year again


Kids Day 
Saturday, June 07 2008, 10:00am - 5:00pm by hDreckmannThis e-mail address is being protected from spam bots, you need JavaScript enabled to view it Hits : 61 

KIDS OUTDOOR FAIR 

Once again the community of sportsmen, and sportswomen have come together to promote the outdoor lifestyle. The youngsters of Livingston County, and surrounding areas, are invited to the Livingston Conservation & Sports Association club for our Kids Outdoor Fair. Children from 6-17 years of age can come out and try shooting a bow and arrow, trap shooting, rifles, BB guns and find buried treasure with a metal detector. Also, meet local Law Enforcement officers, Michigan DNR officials, as well as members of Ducks Unlimited, Pheasants Forever, Michigan Hawking Association, and local fishing experts, all in one place. 

NO CHARGE FOR ADMITTANCE. 

Open from 10:00 AM - 5:00 PM 

Please arrive before 3:00 PM to enjoy all the events. 

Lunch is FREE FOR KIDS and available to everyone for a donation.


----------



## shortbox11 (Oct 12, 2003)

Directions:


http://lcsa.info/index.php?option=com_gmaps&task=viewmap&Itemid=49&mapId=1


----------



## kingfishcam (Jul 16, 2002)

Thanks to LCSA for putting on the kids day for yet another year!!!

I will be on a cubscout camping trip that weekend though.


----------



## Kelly Johnson (May 22, 2005)

I'll be there with my spawn Shorty.


----------



## shortbox11 (Oct 12, 2003)

Great Kelly! We should be inside by the registration area with our Martin bow setup. You should bring your Fire cat along so we can put that beauty up on display for everyone to see


----------



## Kelly Johnson (May 22, 2005)

Will do.
Hopefully I'll have a string set for the shiny Phantom too.


----------



## Black Lake (Oct 26, 2005)

I will be there helping,and making sure all the kids have a good time. To all the MS guys with kids, its worth the trip out to Brighton for the day, the kids are all smiles!


----------



## Kelly Johnson (May 22, 2005)

I have to work till 1 I found out

I'll be there soon as I can after that.


----------

